# We got BEST in SHOW!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Miss Muffet won Best in Show out of 164 entries in the Myotonic Virtual Show! We also got lots of first place ribbons, a 2nd and a Grand Champion wether and a Reserve Grand Champion buck! WOOHOO!!!!!! Here is the link to the virtual show so you can check out the show! http://www.oregonfaintinggoatshow.com/v ... w_ring.htm 

I was really surprised that we did so well.... but I am so thrilled!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats thats so awesome


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that's really cool!! Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice doe!! (just looked at the show)


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations! That's way awesome! =)


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats :stars: -I'll have to check it out more in depth later!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, :leap: it is a wonderful feeling isn't it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats....... :leap: :clap: :hi5:  :thumb:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I got to check it out completely yesterday and it was fun seeing all the pics and reading the judge's comments. :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know this is super old but I just looked at it and wanted to say congrates Jess thats awesome.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

It is awesome!


----------

